# Emperor Geese (Chen canagica) Breeders.



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Bit of a long shot but does anyone know anyone who breeds them at all? We recently lost our goose and have a very lonely gander wandering about. I was hoping to get him another companion but can't seem to find anyone selling them. 

If anyone could give me a nudge in the right direction I would be really grateful.

Thanks.


----------



## cherryshrimp (Aug 1, 2012)

Not sure if they still exist but I bought birds from Waveney Wildfowl, Bungay, Suffolk years ago. A quick google search shows a phone number but no website or anything up to date. They had a huge number of species of geese and other wildfowl.


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for that I'll look into them.


----------

